# Shar Pei x Staffy



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi all, looking for some advice.

Myself and my partner have a meeting with a rescue dog next week. She is a 10 month old Shar Pei x Staffy. We have been told she is very loving and affectionate once she knows you, but can be quite stand offish and nervous when she first meets you. Her bio is as follows:

'At times she can have a tough and stand-offish demeanour, however this comes from a place of worry so her walls are up. Once she learns to trust you her walls comes down, and she will adore any love, attention and cuddles you give her. Kika can be OTT when meeting other dogs but will eventually calm down and will engage in play once offlead. Some training on lead would be beneficial as she can pull when seeing people and other dogs.'

The dog has come from a house with children and given up for rehoming due to the busy household leaving her multiple hours a day. I work from home most days so this isn't an issue for us and my partner is normally home when I am not. We have been told she is child friendly, but again nervous until she knows them. We do not have children, but we do have a visiting child aged 7 who the rescue centre have said she should be fine with. The visiting child is currently living with a large boxer dog and is very good with her.

Does anyone have any experience with this mix?

I grew up with a staffy cross and she was such a wonderful family dog. However, I have little knowledge of Shar Pei's, and most of the stuff I have found seems very negative. (WE ARE AWARE OF THE HEALTH PROBLEMS - THAT IS NOT WHAT WE HAVE SEEN TO BE NEGATIVE). I have seen that they can be loving dogs, but just want to know if anyone has any experience with their temperament. Looking at her, she looks more like a staffy than a shar pei, with the exception of small ears.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Tagging @Magyarmum who can tell you about Shar Pei, and also @Sarah H who has a Shar Pei cross (sorry, I can't remember what she is crossed with).


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I adopted a 9 year old shar pei female early last year. She too had come from a family environment.
She’s not in your face ‘love me love me’ but she enjoys being in contact with people.
She’s good with strangers, will go up to them slowly but enjoys being stroked and quickly gravitates toward any visitors. 
Some can be quite reserved with strangers and even have more of a guarding instinct toward people in their house.

Mine pulls toward other dogs but is generally just interested in the initial meet and then she couldn’t care less.
She occasionally reacts which I believe is more born out of frustration.

I have struggled with the training side as generally they're not so handler focused.
She’s only my second dog, my first being a staffy cross (no idea what crossed with) who was incredibly easy to train.


----------



## TTouch (Apr 20, 2021)

Neither of those breeds personally appeal to me, so purely from a rescue dog perspective and reading between the lines. All any any staffies I have known have been lovely people dogs, if trained/socialised while young they are great with other dogs too and easy trained, all the Shar Pei I have known have been non social with people/dogs (stand offish) several have had one or more of the breed issues because of their skin wrinkling such as skin isses, bacteria infections, eye problems ( which are all known breed problems), so tend to be a potential money pit for their owners medically.



Georgia.pr said:


> We have been told she is very loving and affectionate *once she knows you*, but can be quite *stand offish and nervous* when she first meets you. Her bio is as follows:
> 
> 'At times she can have *a tough and stand-offish demeanour*, however this comes from a *place of worry so her walls are up*. Once she learns to trust you her walls comes down, and she will adore any love, attention and cuddles you give her. Kika *can be OTT when meeting other dogs* but will eventually calm down and will engage in play once offlead. Some training on lead would be beneficial as *she can pull when seeing people and other dogs*.'


Bearing in mind the rescue just wants a new home for one of their dog but are saying more negatives than positives my impression from her bio is you would be getting an untrained and under socialised dog, at 10 months old so given up as they couldn't/didn't want to deal with her maturing age (and attitude) as it was now giving them problems of reactivity to other people/dogs. 
A nervous dog is one of the most dangerous behaviours to deal with as they are in reative mode, not thinking mode... so react before they think and it depends on their natural demeanor if that is flight,( run away) fool around ( roll around on the floor, fetch and carry toys), freeze ( stand still/refuse to move) or fight( growl, bark, lunge, dominate or bite)...sounds to me from the bio her reaction is far more towards fight
Most dogs regardless of being a good or bad behaved dog will learn to trust the people they see daily who feed, walk them, take them training and play with them, the problem is a dog who doesn't know a person or dog and who is nervous is dangerous and becomes a problem for its owner. Many dogs do no do well in kennels, many simply shut down and this can affect how they are/how they behave and all rescues only know what they are told by a previous owner ( and many previous owners lie) and rescues who has the resources to have a behaviourist on staff or visiting the behaviour assessment is very basic and there is lots of pressure on that person to 'save the dog', so it comes down to 'does the dog attack people/dogs or not on sight',

My advice would be to read up on both breeds characteristics and known health issues and take your time, don't rescue a dog based on pure emotion, think about what you want/need in a pet as there are many dogs that need rescuing and you want one that suits you, not that you have to return back because of behavioural issues outside of you ability to manage at first and then change or end up having to PTS because of health issues you can't afford to provide for. 
Whatever you decide put in place from day one your house rules for her, be constistant , training starts day one, so toilet training, lead walking, book some dog training classes, where she sleeps as that tells the dog there are simple rules they need to comply with and that makes them feel safe/secure.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't read anything in the OP that suggests she's aggressive ('reaction is far more towards fight') to other dogs, but more that her 'OTT' is more a teenage need to meet/play with every other dog reaction. I'm not reading between the lines, just what the OP actually says.

If she's currently in a foster home then they probably have a fair assessment of her behaviour; kennelled dogs often don't show their true personalities (for better or worse) until they are in a domestic environment.

This may not be an easy dog but I'll leave it to @Magyarmum to talk about Pei temperament.


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

Just to add... Thanks all, I am not sure about the agression that a few have mentioned. Whenbwe discussed her and asked all our questions, we were told she was fine with other dogs but would prefer to be the only dog in the home as she likes to have the main attention (in terms of dog to dogs - this is the main reason she was given up, due to fighting with her sister). 
We obviously won't know until we meet her and we have said we will want multille visits to establish a bond and the center said thats fine. We
She has not been in a foster home, just in kennels. We were told she has learnt all of her commands (sit, lie down, paw, etc) and that she is basic lead trained, with a tendency to pull which would need further training. Also, that she does enjoy walking with other dogs and playing, so we would need to maintain socialisation. We are thinking (if we get her) of behavioural classes just to establish boundaries. 

Really helpful comments though, thanks everyone.


----------



## TTouch (Apr 20, 2021)

Georgia.pr said:


> this is the main reason she was given up, due to fighting with her sister).


 So potentially sibling syndrone and at her age being a 'stroppy teenager' and owners who didn't put the rules/consistancy in



Georgia.pr said:


> I am not sure about the agression


I wouldn't use the term aggressive as it points to one outcome, however 'reactive' means she could 'react to a situation before she puts her brain in gear and thinks' and there are several outcomes to reactions...and to change that she needs safety/security/socialisation/consitancy and training


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

TTouch said:


> Bearing in mind the rescue just wants a new home for one of their dog


That's an unfair assumption and very negative toward rescues in general to be honest
The last thing that ANY rescue would want is just to re-home their dogs to anyone,
not only could it be dangerous for the new owners and the dog,
the rescue could face, god forbid, criminal charges if injury was to arise,
but,
more importantly,
no rescue, in my experience, wants their dogs to be repeatedly bouncing back

I think this rescue, from what @Georgia.pr has quoted, have been very open and honest about the dog
Best thing you can do @Georgia.pr, is talk, talk, oh and did I say, talk, to the rescue and get answers from those who know her the most


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

TTouch said:


> All any any staffies I have known have been lovely people dogs, if trained/socialised while young they are great with other dogs too and easy trained, all


In my experience, Staffies do adore their people, are easily trained but are not the best Breed with other dogs.

The bitches we have owned tend to ignore other dogs. Male Staffies do not have a reputation for being sociable with other dogs.


----------



## TTouch (Apr 20, 2021)

mrs phas said:


> That's an unfair assumption and very negative toward rescues in general to be honest


It is not an assumption at all that is the reason rescues exist to find homes for the dogs they have

The only assumption is coming from you, making the assumption about what I 'might' mean... there is no 'added meaning' ,it is a statement of fact.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

TTouch said:


> It is not an assumption at all that is the reason rescues exist to find homes for the dogs they have
> 
> The only assumption is coming from you, making the assumption about what I 'might' mean... there is no 'added meaning' ,it is a statement of fact.


but
they don't *JUST *want a new home (not an assumption, a direct quote)
They want the *RIGHT *home
The reality of your words, as differing from the true work of rescues, so not an assumption at all
If anything, you have made the assumption that, for rescues, any home will do, by using the word just
If you don't like your words being taken at face value,
Then
may I, politely, suggest you choose them with more care


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes I have a pei x (collie and something else in there) and have trained a few staffy x pei (they seem to have been a popular cross a few years back).
Obviously all dogs are different, but being aloof with strangers is very much a pei trait. They can be especially suspicious of visitors (remember they were bred to be guard dogs), but not usually aggressive with people, just not interested and want these weirdos to leave their house! However once you are in their bubble they are friendly and affectionate. At her age she is maturing, and is likely to become dog selective as she reaches sexual maturity. So she may be dog friendly now, but is likely not be within the next 6 months or so. 
Staffies are lovely people pleasers, kind of the opposite of a shar pei who are independent and not bred to be handler focused, so who knows which end of the spectrum this dog falls in. SBT also aren't the most doggy friendly once mature, so I don't expect her to be in the near future being the mix she is. 

Shar pei seem to be like marmite, but once you have one I think you fall in love with the breed as they are special. BUT they aren't for everyone, they aren't easy and they do come with health issues (I like them but actually don't think they should be bred, same as frenchies, pugs, etc & other breeds who have more health issues than I have fingers), even if it's a crossbreed. My girl has environmental allergies which cause skin problems, plus she had entropion which had to be fixed via surgery, and she isn't a full shar pei.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Georgia.pr said:


> Hi all, looking for some advice.
> 
> Myself and my partner have a meeting with a rescue dog next week. She is a 10 month old Shar Pei x Staffy. We have been told she is very loving and affectionate once she knows you, but can be quite stand offish and nervous when she first meets you. Her bio is as follows:
> 
> ...


I'm not super familiar with shar peis, other than the massive health issues with the breed. Bull breeds, staffies, I'm very familiar with and think they *can* make fantastic family dogs with a few caveats. 
The first one being, teenage bull-breeds are horrible. At 10 months I imagine this dog will be a handful to say the least. On the plus side though, staffies tend to be very biddable and very easy to motivate, happy to make their people happy. Peis not so much... :Hilarious Hopefully you will get more of the staffy willingness to please.

If the rescue is offering good support, and you are willing to do the work on the front end, you could very well end up with a lovely dog. 
I'd go in with eyes wide-open though, because if the temperament is too iffy that lovely dog may be much harder to achieve, if even possible.



TTouch said:


> A nervous dog is one of the most dangerous behaviours to deal with


Oh I don't know about that. I have a skittish little terrier thing who's only dangerous if you're a bunny or a squirrel. 
I mean, yeah, a nervous dog who defaults to fight is not good, but I think the dog's typical default behaviors are more relevant as well as inherent bite inhibition and triggers. A dog who's nervous of people and defaults to nipping to make them go away is a totally different ballgame than a dog who's nervous of loud noises and defaults to running away.

@Georgia.pr one of the biggest factors IMO that determines how well a rescue dog will do is their resilience. A nervous dog who gets spooked and quickly recovers is going to be miles easier to rehabilitate than a nervous dog who has a bad experience and is out of commision for the next 3 days. 
If you think you're okay with taking on what will basically be a project dog for the foreseeable future at least, definitely factor in how resilient this dog appears to be.

Good luck with your decision and know we're available to help here


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you all. Reading your comments has been so eye opening.

We are definitely willing to put the work in. We want quite a handful, something with a bit about them, and also as an outdoors couple who enjoy walks around our village we want to make sure we lead train and maintain safe socialisation. We are hoping to have a few meets with her and if we like her (and bring her home) potentially enrol her in some training classes, keep up socialisation with certain people who will be popular members of our wider group. 

We have spoke to the rescue again, and after an hour of questions about her temperament, current training and behaviour, we feel much better and making the trip to go and see her. From what they said she is not a nervous dog who becomes reactive in a negative sense, she will be more weary and back off from you in suspicion. They seem to think she may only have a little bit of shar pei in her. So, they think she is a staffy, crossed with a sharpei cross.


----------



## TTouch (Apr 20, 2021)

mrs phas said:


> but
> they don't *JUST *want a new home (not an assumption, a direct quote)
> They want the *RIGHT *home
> The reality of your words, as differing from the true work of rescues, so not an assumption at all
> ...


All yur own assumptions you have added to a factual/true statement I made.... of course rescues want a 'forever' home for their rescues, of course they want the 'right' owner and to be honest some are better than others at achieving that .........however from what the OP says they are doing the research and taking their time and the rescue centre they are working with 'seem' to be working in the right way..
The OP post was not about advice on how wondeful or not a rescue is at public level


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Georgia.pr said:


> Thank you all. Reading your comments has been so eye opening.
> 
> We are definitely willing to put the work in. We want quite a handful, something with a bit about them, and also as an outdoors couple who enjoy walks around our village we want to make sure we lead train and maintain safe socialisation. We are hoping to have a few meets with her and if we like her (and bring her home) potentially enrol her in some training classes, keep up socialisation with certain people who will be popular members of our wider group.
> 
> We have spoke to the rescue again, and after an hour of questions about her temperament, current training and behaviour, we feel much better and making the trip to go and see her. From what they said she is not a nervous dog who becomes reactive in a negative sense, she will be more weary and back off from you in suspicion. They seem to think she may only have a little bit of shar pei in her. So, they think she is a staffy, crossed with a sharpei cross.


I've seen the girl online who you mean and she does look lovely and it's great that you're thinking things through. That rescue will offer you tons of post adoption support for any questions you may have in any case.


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi All,

We went to see our girl today and are absolutely in love. She has a wonderful temperment, very friendly, her nervousness dissappeared in the first few minutes and she went for a walk with us, went off lead, came and had some cuddles (very partial to a belly rub!). The training will definitely need putting in as she is definitely very distracted (a little stubborn if ypu don'thave a bribe), seems like rules weren't a thing at her last home. BUT, once you had her attention she was wonderful! 

We spent almost 2 hours getting to know her, and the trust said she has never been so relaxed with anyone who came to view her, she settled with us very quickly. So, we bring her home in a few days after some final vet checks! 

Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

Georgia.pr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We went to see our girl today and are absolutely in love. She has a wonderful temperment, very friendly, her nervousness dissappeared in the first few minutes and she went for a walk with us, went off lead, came and had some cuddles (very partial to a belly rub!). The training will definitely need putting in as she is definitely very distracted (a little stubborn if ypu don'thave a bribe), seems like rules weren't a thing at her last home. BUT, once you had her attention she was wonderful!
> 
> ...


----------



## TTouch (Apr 20, 2021)

Georgia.pr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We went to see our girl today and are absolutely in love. She has a wonderful temperment, very friendly, her nervousness dissappeared in the first few minutes and she went for a walk with us, went off lead, came and had some cuddles (very partial to a belly rub!). The training will definitely need putting in as she is definitely very distracted (a little stubborn if ypu don'thave a bribe), seems like rules weren't a thing at her last home. BUT, once you had her attention she was wonderful!
> 
> ...


Congrats! So you have a few days to get organised at home, contain your excitment and check out local dog training classes so she gets the best of her new life........


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Georgia.pr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We went to see our girl today and are absolutely in love. She has a wonderful temperment, very friendly, her nervousness dissappeared in the first few minutes and she went for a walk with us, went off lead, came and had some cuddles (very partial to a belly rub!). The training will definitely need putting in as she is definitely very distracted (a little stubborn if ypu don'thave a bribe), seems like rules weren't a thing at her last home. BUT, once you had her attention she was wonderful!
> 
> ...


Sounds great!

Bear in mind, most rescues go through a 'honeymoon' phase where they're very attentive and well behaved as they're out of their element in a new environment. Once she settles in, she may start showing more quirks, just don't be surprised or demoralized by seemingly 'bad' behavior. It's perfectly normal and part of the whole process of taking on a rescue dog. It can take as long as 6 months for the whole dog to show up and you both to settle in to your relationship.

Also, you mention treats as bribes, please be careful to teach her that treats are a result of an action on her part. Make sure you set up your training so that she learns that her behavior produces the treats, this is empowering for the dog. As opposed to a treat is presented and I don't know what I have to do to earn it. Using treats as bribes this way can backfire in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

O2.0 said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Bear in mind, most rescues go through a 'honeymoon' phase where they're very attentive and well behaved as they're out of their element in a new environment. Once she settles in, she may start showing more quirks, just don't be surprised or demoralized by seemingly 'bad' behavior. It's perfectly normal and part of the whole process of taking on a rescue dog. It can take as long as 6 months for the whole dog to show up and you both to settle in to your relationship.
> 
> Also, you mention treats as bribes, please be careful to teach her that treats are a result of an action on her part. Make sure you set up your training so that she learns that her behavior produces the treats, this is empowering for the dog. As opposed to a treat is presented and I don't know what I have to do to earn it. Using treats as bribes this way can backfire in all sorts of ways.


Yes we did treat as reward! She only recieved them when she followed the commands, 'bribe' was possibly the wrong word to use


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's our girl! 

We are so SO thankful for everyone's kind words and advice. Hopefully we can keep everyone updated on our journey, and reach out for any advice!


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

Just like that, our girl reached her forever home ❤


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

She's a good looking girl. Looking forward to following her story. Good luck with her, looks like you are smitten already.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

She's lovely! 

She doesn't look to have too much if any Shar-Pei in her.


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

If anything she has that stubborness of a Shar Pei, she is really good for the first 10 mins when sitting, lying down, giving paw etc, and then she looses interest and just stares at you as if to say "I don't want to do that anymore". However, her lovingness outweighs any bad behaviour so far, she is very soft with food, lets you put your hand in her bowl, doesn't cry for food when we eat and loves watching the birds in our back garden.

We know its early days, but she seems to have walked in, took a deep breath and thought, "I am home". ❤

She was wonderful on her first night, no accidents, she sleep right at the bottom of the bed (after attempting to get up a few times) and the second the alarm went off this morning she was up and all over us as if we'd been gone a long time, very waggy and happy it was morning!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Now a Shar-Pei wouldn't say, "I don't want to do that any more" but rather " I've done as you've asked a couple of times, and I don't see any point in keeping on repeating the same thing"


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Awww bless her she looks lovely! Glad it’s all going well.

Just a thought on your last post. I wouldn’t be putting your hand in her bowl while she’s eating. This used to be thought to help stop resource guarding but it can actually make it worse. The best way to get her to trust you around food is to leave her to eat in peace with no disturbance. If you want to show her that you being near her food is a good thing then walk past and drop a bit of kibble or something yummy in her bowl while she’s eating so she sees you approaching as a good thing  

As she settles and becomes more confident you may see more behaviours developing from her (good or bad) but it sounds like you’ve started off great! And we’re always here to help on the forum!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> I wouldn't be putting your hand in her bowl while she's eating. This used to be thought to help stop resource guarding but it can actually make it worse.


Plus 1 for this. Its when dogs think their food is going to be interfered with that they develop the need to guard it - think how you would feel if you were in a restaurant eating a favourite meal and someone kept trying to take it from you.


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

When I say hand in bowl, I mean she is snappy or jumpy when it is being brought out, she sits a waits patiently and has no issue with you handling it prior to her eating - but we were recommended to be very interactive with her food because she can be quite fussy. We are not consistently taking it off her, or fiddling when she eats, but she is not possessive when she has finished or is taking a breather - she splatters her biscuits everywhere and isn't a fan of eating off the floor and will resume eating when the bowl has been shaken! She does like someone to stand with her whilst she eats, otherwise she ignores the food, so we have found a little shake of the biscuits in the bowl gets her attention again!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Georgia.pr said:


> When I say hand in bowl, I mean she is snappy or jumpy when it is being brought out, she sits a waits patiently and has no issue with you handling it prior to her eating - but we were recommended to be very interactive with her food because she can be quite fussy. We are not consistently taking it off her, or fiddling when she eats, but she is not possessive when she has finished or is taking a breather - she splatters her biscuits everywhere and isn't a fan of eating off the floor and will resume eating when the bowl has been shaken! She does like someone to stand with her whilst she eats, otherwise she ignores the food, so we have found a little shake of the biscuits in the bowl gets her attention again!


I'm really not a fan of messing with the dog's food in any way. I'm of the mind that meals are quiet times that the dog gets to enjoy in peace.

Are you feeding her dry kibble and nothing else? I'd add a topper, dry biscuits aren't that appetizing to many but the greediest dogs. The rule in this house is you have to start eating what's in the bowl, then I'll add the topper or treats or leftovers or whatever good stuff I have. Then I leave them alone. This creates an association of human approaching bowl = good things.

Since she is new to you I'd recommend not feeding her the whole daily allowance in meals but rather take what she should eat in a day, separate out half or more of it and keep it on you in the way of rewards for any behavior you like. Turns and looks at you? Good girl! Treat. Comes when you say her name? Good girl! Treat. Sitting quietly when the rest of the fam is sitting quietly? Quiet good girl, set a handful of treats between her paws. 
Need her to move to a different spot? Toss a treat, say your cue to move, and when she does (to get the treat), good girl! Treat again.

I have a 10 pound terrier thing and this morning just on a quick walk she ate most of her breakfast in the way of training rewards. For come, touch, some heeling practice, leave it, OMGwhatareyourollingincomehere (that one got a big old handful of treats because she did come!)

Puzzle toys and snuffle mats are also a great way to encourage some dogs to "work" for their food.


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

Kika has settled in wonderfully, she has started eating on her own (thank you for all the tips above), she is getting much MUCH better at listening and responding when on the lead. Kika is following her commands now almost all the time (and will continue to perform the command multiple times without getting fed up - she seemingly loves the fuss that comes after she has done as she is told!). 
We have left her alone for growing periods of time and she has been amazing, no destruction or accidents, just lots of excitement when we got home. She has also found her voice now, and gives her best woofs when the door knocks. We think she has started to realize this is her space to protect.

We have only had one issue with her and that has been with one other dog. 
We have bought her a very bright tag that says: 'RESCUE TRAINING: PLEASE LEAVE SPACE' (attached below), and everyone who has seen it has left her alone and she has been great with her recall; she gets very distracted on walks but she has improved so much in just a few days, listening and continuing her walk after seeing people/ dogs (she stops for a few seconds, but a call of her name and she continues). HOWEVER, on our evening walk (which saw all these days of trialing really shine through, having mastered the 'wait' command and her recall on long lead), a gentleman completely ignored the tag on her. 

The gentleman had a dog with him, and approached us after I told him she is not dog friendly yet, we are working on her socialization, but he still proceeded saying 'they'll be fine' after my warning! When he stepped towards us with his dog, she began to growl at the dog that came with him and placed herself between me and the man/dog approaching us. We have a meeting with our post-adoption team to discuss her behavior and training next week, and this is definitely something we should speak about (we have had no other instances of growling, etc). It is a shame because she has been so good at acknowledging other dogs, people and even cats, and then moving on after she has seen them, but I wondering she felt intimated because they approached us rather than us approach them.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

It sounds like she is doing really well. I wouldn't worry too much about the growl. It's a communication, saying ”get out of my space”. The man was warned, and ignored you, so she just repeated the warning. Of course mention it to the rescue but it really sounds like she conducted herself well.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> It sounds like she is doing really well. I wouldn't worry too much about the growl. It's a communication, saying "get out of my space". The man was warned, and ignored you, so she just repeated the warning. Of course mention it to the rescue but it really sounds like she conducted herself well.


I agree and if she does have any Pei in her then placing herself between you and the man and dog is a typical response. It's something both my Pei girls did. not only with me but also to block other dogs from getting close to my other smaller dog.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Georgia.pr said:


> I told him she is not dog friendly yet, we are working on her socialization, but he still proceeded saying 'they'll be fine' after my warning! When he stepped towards us with his dog, she began to growl at the dog


Welcome to the exasperating world of trying to set your dog up not to fail 
And 
The numpties who always know best

Also be alert for the ........
"Don't worry s/he's friendly" brigade 
"It's because yours is on a lead" offleaders 
"You should muzzle that thing" moaners 
No recall, but it's all your fault - blamers 
And, because of her colour (and their sheer ignorance) "pit bulls are illegal you know" twats
However 
99% of other dog owners do listen and are respectful


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

mrs phas said:


> Welcome to the exasperating world of trying to set your dog up not to fail
> And
> The numpties who always know best
> 
> ...


*"It's because yours is on a lead" offleaders - *this was the exact phrase he used!! I felt so bad for Kika, because her brilliance had really shone through the whole walk, and she was very on edge for the last five minutes after this incident.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

If you can just keep moving and get out of that situation. Standing still as dogs approach like that just make things worse. Say VERY loudly how people are stupid and can't read that she's nervous and in training, and it's their fault if their untrained rude dog gets bitten one of these days.  I tend to walk off praising my dog loudly for not attacking their little ratbag :Hilarious

On the training thing I remember you posted earlier that after 10 mins she stops responding - that's because 10 minutes is wayyyyy too long to train at the moment. 2-3 minutes is fine, 5 minutes max I'd do. You can break for 5-10 mins then go again but you want to set her up for success by doing short fun sessions where she's fully engaged and stop before she loses interest. That way when you go again she's raring to go and has no history of finding training boring.


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

We have finally found some puppy socialization classes near by that will take her (we had issues getting her booked because lots of them said she was too old at 9 months). So she starts a four week behavior, socialization and training class next week. We have socialized her with people and she has been fantastic, great with my 7 year old niece and seemed to understand she couldn't jump up at her or pull her toys too hard, but she is definitely iffy with dogs. 

We took her to meet some family members dogs, and they were fine for a while and then when a dog gave her a warning she retaliated poorly - they went from sniffing and playing together to fighting - after the initial fighting they were friendly again having a good sniff of each other and running around together. The other dog was warning her to back away, and she took the warning for fight - (the other dog has been around dogs all his life and didn't attack her just gave her a little 'back off' snap - but as said she reacted poorly and went for him. After we disciplined her and began turning our back to her after the incident (which dogs' trust advised), she began listening to us better in the situation and then took herself for a stroll around the garden and received praise for ignoring the other dogs when they approached her. 

She was fine with the two girl dogs who were there, one of them growled and she growled back but she composed herself very quickly and then ignored them. Is it possible that she has an issue with the male dog? I should also note she isn't spayed yet, she is getting done in a few weeks - is it possible that she won't be so confrontational after this?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What do you mean by 'disciplined her'? Really not a good idea to allow her to mix with other dogs in such a manner at this stage, especially as you KNOW she isnt great with other dogs. Certainly shouldnt be turning your back on her. You should be setting her up for success, not potential failure.

Personally, i think you are doing too much, too soon. You've barely had her five minutes.

Id be letting her settle in and find her feet in a new home, before even contemplating classes, having visitors and taking her to yet more different places. 

She's past the stage where you can socialise her - what you do now is habituate and desensitise via training and behavioural modification.


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

She was told 'no' and made to sit and wait, and we were told to turn away from her whilst she waited and as said after this she was very well behaved as the boundaries had been set. We asked the charity if they thought it would be a good time and they said if we feel she has settled in over the past few days, we are doing the right thing to make sure she understands new and unfamiliar situations. We are only following the advise her trainers at dogs trust told us to. 

We were told to her begin exposing her to people who will be in our circle to get her used to people, which we would not have done if we did not think she could handle (which as stated, she was great with people, her behavior was outstanding in this situation). We were also told get her into classes as soon as we found one - the charity didn't seem to think it was too late to socialise her - or at least thought we could train her in a positive manner to react correctly?

Kika when at the charity was playful with other dogs off lead - but selective - which is why I imagine the charity have encouraged us to factor this into any training. It feels like there are very different approaches by owners / trainers / charities - so we are learning what is best for her and are in close contact with trainers to make sure we are doing what is right. It is difficult, and although we are absolutely besotted with her, we need her to understand her reaction.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Georgia.pr said:


> She was told 'no' and made to sit and wait, and we were told to turn away from her whilst she waited and as said after this she was very well behaved as the boundaries had been set. We asked the charity if they thought it would be a good time and they said if we feel she has settled in over the past few days, we are doing the right thing to make sure she understands new and unfamiliar situations. We are only following the advise her trainers at dogs trust told us to.
> 
> We were told to her begin exposing her to people who will be in our circle to get her used to people, which we would not have done if we did not think she could handle (which as stated, she was great with people, her behavior was outstanding in this situation). We were also told get her into classes as soon as we found one - the charity didn't seem to think it was too late to socialise her - or at least thought we could train her in a positive manner to react correctly?
> 
> Kika when at the charity was playful with other dogs off lead - but selective - which is why I imagine the charity have encouraged us to factor this into any training. It feels like there are very different approaches by owners / trainers / charities - so we are learning what is best for her and are in close contact with trainers to make sure we are doing what is right. It is difficult, and although we are absolutely besotted with her, we need her to understand her reaction.


Hi Georgia, you're right, there are a lot of different approaches, and it's hard to figure out what is the right way for the dog in front of you. 
I've dealt with my share of rescues and they're all different. Some far more resilient than others, some handle the stress of a new home far better than others, some are ready to go out and about immediately, and I've had one that we took in November and he didn't get out to see anyone until the following spring. 
My current rescue came to us mid August, then almost immediately she had to be spayed, recovered from that and I had her out doing things as soon as she was recovered, so maybe 3 weeks? I'd have to go back and look to be sure.

The point is, let the dog guide you. And if you're having more negative reactions than positive ones, take a step or two back. You're not trying to meet any puppy socialization windows, you're just trying to get her used to life as a pet dog, you have all the time in the world 

As for disciplining her, I'm afraid I disagree slightly with your charity. 
I wouldn't be doing any 'disciplining' at this stage. Use management strategies - leash and remove her, but no ignoring, no saying "no" (which is probably meaningless to her at this point anyway). 
First, you don't have the relationship for it yet. You can't, you haven't even had her a week yet! Why would she care about you ignoring her, it's just going to seem like strange human behavior on your part, and I really don't think she will connect it to her behavior of growling. In the same way, why should she care about you saying "no"? She doesn't know you, she doesn't know what you mean by "no." Again it's just strange human behavior on your part that at best is going to be meaningless to you. That she 'behaved' afterwards is likely either coincidence or confusion on her part.

When meeting other dogs, keep interactions brief. A quick sniff/hello and move on. Set her up for success. If she's getting along with another dog in a meet up scenario, interrupt them *before* they have a chance to have a disagreement. Call her over to do something else she enjoys, make sure the meeting with the other dog ends on a good note.

And remember, the goal ultimately is for her to be dog neutral. Not magnetized to other dogs, not easily annoyed by them, just neutral where she can see that there is another dog and happy to move on without freaking out that there might be a chance to interact, or freaking out that she doesn't want to interact.

She sounds like a lovely dog, good luck with her!


----------



## Nicola Schweikert (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Nicola Schweikert (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi there 
I have a Shar Pei x Staffy and she is the most beautiful dog, often asked if she’s a Pitbull puppy for some reason. She has a great nature and very very sociable with other dogs not so much with their owners, she can be very stand offish as gets nervous around people she’s not been introduced to but family and friends she absolutely loves and also my two grandchildren. We’ve had her since she was 12 weeks she was a rescue along with her mum, brothers and sisters who all look so different. I hope you have got your pup and doing amazing things together mine is a Tom boy and loves running about mad she’s non stop so plenty exercise required.

good luck


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi all, 

Kika has settled in wonderfully. She is great with people, a little nervous if she doesn't know them, but after a treat or two she is everyones friend. She is a BIG fan of children and is so wonderful with my niece who is 7, they are the best of friends.

We have completed our first puppy classes, and she has done very well. She isn't the biggest fan of other dogs, but she is fine with those who she has been in the class with. She gets nervous when some dogs are off lead so we have lots of quite walks. She is getting lots better on the lead. She has learn so many new commands and loves training, she is a big fan of agility courses!

She is also good when being left alone, I've only lost one pair of shoes! She is due to be spayed in a few weeks, and they think that might help her feel settled around other dogs (as its male dogs who she seems to struggle with). 

Thanks for all of your advice.


----------



## Nicola Schweikert (Oct 3, 2021)

Great to hear and always to bear in mind how different everyone’s dogs are so it is only advice and may or may not work for you. We need to give them time and let their personalities shine through. We normally have GSDs so a totally different dog to our girl Lola - but wouldn’t want her any other way
I mostly walk her off-lead in wide open spaces and yes there’s always moaners -her recall isn’t that great (she’s learning but so stubborn) I keep her away from dogs on lead but she just wants to be friends with all dogs and yes she’s been told off a few times by owner and dog alike. We all just want to best for our pups that’s the main thing


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Nicola Schweikert said:


> I mostly walk her off-lead in wide open spaces and yes there's always moaners -her recall isn't that great (she's learning but so stubborn) I keep her away from dogs on lead but she just wants to be friends with all dogs and yes she's been told off a few times by owner and dog alike. We all just want to best for our pups that's the main thing


Do you mean people moan about your dog being off leash? Or moan about your dog approaching theirs?


----------



## Nicola Schweikert (Oct 3, 2021)

O2.0 said:


> Do you mean people moan about your dog being off leash? Or moan about your dog approaching theirs?


No simply mean there's always moaners 
I thought I was replying to 'dog owner types'


----------



## Georgia.pr (Aug 19, 2021)

We are eight months in to our adventure now, and her colours are bright and beautiful.
Kika loves company, she just wants to be with her humans, not stroked or fussed all the time, just sat beside you. 
Kika is so much better on the lead now, we still aren't great friends with other dogs but have found a wonderful off-lead dog Field for her which she uses alone so she can burn off all her energy. (Since being spayed she has also stopped being so reactive to dogs; now just curious and wants to play but her manners aren't the best and she can still be standoffish)
She LOVES children and has all the time in the world for our niece who is her bestest friend.
Strangers in the house are told it's her house through lots of woofs, but she is quickly persuaded by a treat or two.

We have since found out (from her spay - apparently vets can tell if a dog has had puppies when they remove the uterus) that she had what seems a small litter of puppies when she was only 6 months in her first season and was then put up for adoption; and as such is quite worried about her belly being rubbed (unless it's by humans she trusts). So, we assume a lot of her trust issues with people stem from that experience.
On the whole she has been wonderful and we make steps every day, she is funny, loving and just the biggest softy. Thanks for all your early day comments, we hope to keep you updated


----------



## BullsTerrior (9 mo ago)

TTouch said:


> Neither of those breeds personally appeal to me, so purely from a rescue dog perspective and reading between the lines. All any any staffies I have known have been lovely people dogs, if trained/socialised while young they are great with other dogs too and easy trained, all the Shar Pei I have known have been non social with people/dogs (stand offish) several have had one or more of the breed issues because of their skin wrinkling such as skin isses, bacteria infections, eye problems ( which are all known breed problems), so tend to be a potential money pit for their owners medically.
> 
> Bearing in mind the rescue just wants a new home for one of their dog but are saying more negatives than positives my impression from her bio is you would be getting an untrained and under socialised dog, at 10 months old so given up as they couldn't/didn't want to deal with her maturing age (and attitude) as it was now giving them problems of reactivity to other people/dogs.
> A nervous dog is one of the most dangerous behaviours to deal with as they are in reative mode, not thinking mode... so react before they think and it depends on their natural demeanor if that is flight,( run away) fool around ( roll around on the floor, fetch and carry toys), freeze ( stand still/refuse to move) or fight( growl, bark, lunge, dominate or bite)...sounds to me from the bio her reaction is far more towards fight
> ...


I had a genuine blue Irish staff followed by a staff x pit. They were the easily trainable dogs I could wish to deal with . Both would off lead through crwds , past livestock etc in the country. I have now got a 10 week old old staff cross shar pei. I thought if I could train pits this would not be a problem .


----------



## BullsTerrior (9 mo ago)

BullsTerrior said:


> I had a genuine blue Irish staff followed by a staff x pit. They were the easily trainable dogs I could wish to deal with . Both would off lead through crwds , past livestock etc in the country. I have now got a 10 week old old staff cross shar pei. I thought if I could train pits this would not be a problem .


My little adorable staff x sharp is only 10 was old but is already taking to basic training


----------

